# Ich suche einen reinen Download-Webspace..



## Suchfunktion (9. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche fuer einen bekannten einen Webspaceanbieter,
den wir lediglich fuer Downloads benoetigen.

Wir benoetigen:
- mind. 200MB
- mind. 100GB Traffic
- 1x FTP-Account

PHP, MySQL, Domain, etc. wird alles nicht benoetigt.

Wichtig ist uns lediglich, dass die Ausfallzeiten moeglichst gering sind und eine gute Anbindung vorhanden sind.

Lediglich eine Webstatistik (um zu sehen wie oft welche Datei heruntergeladen wurde) waere recht sinnvoll.

Die Dateien auf dem server werden direkt verlinkt, also gibt es keine Internetseiten auf dem Webspace..

Naja, wir brauchen halt nur eine schnelle Anbindung,  nen bissel Speicherplatz und ne gute Ladung Traffic (und halt FTP-Zugang und die Moeglichkeit, die Dateien von einer externen Seite herunter zu laden.)

Und das ganze sollte moeglichst kostenguenstig sein,
da es sich bei den Downloads lediglich um Private Nicht-Kommerzielle Promotion-Mixe handelt.
(Also mein bekannter macht Mixe im Bereich Techno/Detroit/House/etc. und benoetigt dafuer einen Server, von dem die lieder heruntergeladen werden koennen. Alles lega und offiziell!)

Unsere Traum-Voraussetzungen sind:
1TB Speicherplatz
unltd. Traffic
1x FTP

(Aber ich denke das wird zu teuer..)

Ich bin fuer jede Info dankbar


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. September 2005)

Hi Suchfunktion,

meine Kontaktdaten solltest du ja haben - wenn Interesse besteht, bitte einfach noch mal kurz eine Email mit den realistischen Anforderungen schicken. Unlimited Traffic beinhaltet meistens auch Unlimited Preis, von daher ...


----------

